# Anyone else still grow a garden?



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Wife and I placed our usual order from Gurneys for garden seeds. It got me thinking, how many others still plant a garden? I think in this uncertain times, maybe not a bad idea to add a few more things to the garden. Ordered the usual potatoes, tomatoes, bell peppers, yellow and red onions and sweet corn. Gonna try kohlrabi for the first time since I was a young boy. Anyone have anything they raise in their garden that’s a little unusual/challenging to grow? Ordered a few Lingonberry seeds, it’s delicious but very struggling to grow supposedly. Great Grandma said they used to grow like weeds in the wild back in Sweden.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

We try to grow one every year, drowned last year. Wife and I are both pickle fanatics dill, kosher, bread and butter, olive oil you name it we make it. She likes her tomatoes and for me it's green beans. I like the flat Italian style very meaty, I could eat them 3 times a day and sometimes do. Peppers, bell and hot, cabbage, corn and cantaloupe oh and don't forget okra, okra and tomatoes is a must for me.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We grow sweet corn and potatoes . Have tried to raise other stuff just to much trouble plus my wife has a black thumb. If she looks at a plant it usually dies. Which I don’t understand because she worked on her uncles produce farm when she was growing up.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just ordered some RR sweet corn yesterday, I like my gmo's and hate weeds. Son planted a bunch of tomatoes and other goodies in the green house since he is not in college.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

1/3 acre serving 3 families. Strawberry, raspberries,sweet corn, potato, carrots, onion, tomatoes,peppers, asparagus,lettuce ,squash. Have a walk in cooler, from our past farm market venture.
52 Cornish cross arriving in May. 18 layers in the coop. Bartered bales for hog last year. Sitting on good supply of chicken, beef, pork, and venison in the freezer. No empty shelf issue.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

We hope to get a garden going this year at our new place in MO. It's been a few years since we had one - always had to have raised bed gardens and this new place ain't no different! Got a surplus of nice, black compost from the old run in barn on the place that will make excellent soil for our garden. Using all heirloom seeds because I like thinking that my ancestors might have been growing these very things over 100 years ago. Hey - one never knows.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

It's about time to start some seeds, what do you guys use to start them in? Thinking of using some 15gallon barrels ripped the long way, make a manger looking thingy out of it. Thinking something to double as a STEM project for the kids since everyone is home schooling now.
Last year our never got planted, was under water most of the growing season. Hope this year is better. We'll see...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I also, like the heritage varieties in many of the vegetables. That is the only tomato I will eat. My favorite tomatoes are Cherokee purples and a variety called Old German that TJ Hendren got me to try last year. They go well will the Cherokees.....the OG's seem to come slightly later and bear longer and are a bigger tomato. The Cherokees are of an old time tomato very tart and I will live on tomato and cheese sandwiches for weeks.

Sweet corn, egg plant, white half runners with a few turkey beans mixed in for a meaty flavor, cukes, sweet onions, yellow onions, potatoes, garlic, green peppers and some early lettuce. That is what I grow in my garden.

Down in the patch, I grow sweet corn, several varieties of melons, a few pumpkins and a occasional bottle gourd for the Martins.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

We attempt one every year. When my sons are here we plant it. Typical things sunflowers, cucumbers, tomatoes, zucchini, beans. This year we hope to put in swiss chard and lettuce.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tomatoes, onions, peppers, cukes, cabbage (along with the asparagus, raspberry and strawberry patches). Been growing some celery last couple of years (learning curve continues). Gave up on sweetcorn years ago, killed 17 ***** the last year I tried growing and still didn't get 2 dozen ears out of 3/4 acre of corn. :angry:

Larry


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Gave up on sweetcorn years ago, killed 17 ***** the last year I tried growing and still didn't get 2 dozen ears out of 3/4 acre of corn. :angry:
> 
> Larry


Jeff came up with a way that kept ***** out of sweet corn. [we haven't grown our own for a few years now as we have another source but didn't stop because of *****  ]

Need electric charger, lightweight wire, and short step in posts. Run a single strand of wire along each side of the row of corn about knee high. Does not have to be across end, just along both sides of each row so the bandits can't reach up and pull the stalks down. Rows have to be planted with enough room so humans can pick the corn. Used that method and thought maybe the **** population had left but one night the electricity was off because of a storm and ***** took the opportunity to harvest for themselves. Yep, it is some trouble (and probably not for large scale operation) but not as frustrating to being ready to go get that fresh corn and realizing ***** got there first.

Shelia

Shelia


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

RockyHill said:


> Rows have to be planted with enough room so humans can pick the corn. Used that method and thought maybe the **** population had left but one night the electricity was off because of a storm and ***** took the opportunity to harvest for themselves. Yep, it is some trouble (and probably not for large scale operation) but not as frustrating to being ready to go get that fresh corn and realizing ***** got there first.
> 
> Shelia


With my luck, the ***** would turn off the power themselves.

Heck, I tried a radio (my mistake I actually used an old stereo system with two speakers about 20' apart) tuned to a 'news talk' station. The story I tell (not PC anymore I suppose ), is the ***** changed to the station to 'rap music' and even stamped down the corn plants around the speakers, while dancing after the sweet corn feast.

Larry


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I did for a good number of years as a teenager and my last one was in 2013 after becoming too busy for it and failed plantings because of too much rain and cold in the spring plus deer rabbit and ***** getting stuff. This past year I had a itching to get back into it and I was tired of letting the garden grow into weeds actually plowed under two small saplings. Just put in easy stuff I could plant direct in the ground. Did good on zucchini had a incredible cucumber crop had decent green beans for the deer trimming the top leaves off the tops. Sweet corn was probably the best I had ever grown except I got a few dozen and gave away a few dozen before the ***** wiped it out. Also gave away alot of cucumbers as well plus more than enough for ourselves. Not sure if I'm going to put I anything this year or not. I want to but I'm not feeding the wild life. I sure do miss it though


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a patch of silver queen popping through at my house. Dad's patch just went in and will
likely plant another patch in a month or so. Tomatoes are slow to get rolling but have Brandywine, Beefmaster, and Super Sweet 100 in place.

May plant some other odds and ends.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I picked a few fresh collards today, really tasty. Celebrity tomatoes , peppers, crooked neck squash, green beans and silver queen corn. Put cages on my tomatoes tonight as they a getting big and begining to bloom.


----------

